# DIY dish relocation?



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

Ok, my brother has Dish Network. He's called several times to Dish Movers and they apparently aren't in any hurry to come move the dish for him. His homeowner's association is harrassing him because the covenants say that it has to be hidden from view of the street. It needs to be moved about 10 feet. I would like to think that it's as simple as getting a compass heading with my GPS and making sure that the angle of the dish and the mounting pole is exactly matched to the original location. That, combined with the signal strength on the setup screen should be enough to allow us to move the dish and tweek it to the best possible reception? Am I oversimplifying the task? I did a search on the entire forum and was overwhelmed by the number of posts that contained "move" and "dish", far too many to find the answer to my question.

Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## BIONIC1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Its not that hard to move the dish if you have a compass. The fact that you have two people make it even easier. What you could do is go to the point dish screen (Menu-6-1-1) as you move your dish check your signal strength for the satellites you recieve most likely the 119/110

Edit: Assuming he has a Dish 500 if its a Dish 1000 Id probably recommend a tech


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It shouldn't be too hard. Getting the mast absolutely level is a must. What size of dish is this?


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> It shouldn't be too hard. Getting the mast absolutely level is a must. What size of dish is this?


I'm pretty sure it's not anything more advanced than a 500. It's at least two years, possibly three years old and it is strictly SD. 
Jeff


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Make sure that the mount is secure (and level) and you should be fine. Just give yourself a couple of hours so you don't have time pressure. Dish500's are not bad.

(Of course, that is easier to say after setting up a SuperDish and Plus dish.)


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If the dish was mounted on its own "foot", and if you can move the whole thing to a part of the roof with the same slope as the original placement, then most of your work is already done for you. Make sure the new spot has a good line of sight, then move the dish over, screw into place with silicone on the threads, and make any minor tweaks to get the best signal.


----------



## j_nolesfan (May 2, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> If the dish was mounted on its own "foot", and if you can move the whole thing to a part of the roof with the same slope as the original placement, then most of your work is already done for you. Make sure the new spot has a good line of sight, then move the dish over, screw into place with silicone on the threads, and make any minor tweaks to get the best signal.


I thought of that too Michael since lots of neighbors are getting letters telling them they have to move them if they can be seen from the street. However, this one is pole mounted on a pole that is cemented into the ground. I can't decide if we should just move the pole with the cement on it and then add extra cement to anchor it or if we should attempt to bust the cement off and put completely new.

Jeff


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

There's a part of me that wants to suggest that you find a satellite that can only be seen from the current pole position and install a 1-meter FTA dish to pick it up. Depending on the direction of the street from your house, the satellite would need to be far west or far east. Then I'd glue a copy of the OTARD rules to the back of the 1-meter, and then I'd put up my little Dish 500 somewhere in the back yard. But that's all just spiteful; don't do that.

Taking a deep breath, I'd say that you'd be better off to leave the old pole alone and add a new pole in the back yard. Unless the HOA is also banning visible poles.


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

j_nolesfan said:


> Ok, my brother has Dish Network. He's called several times to Dish Movers and they apparently aren't in any hurry to come move the dish for him. His homeowner's association is harrassing him because the covenants say that it has to be hidden from view of the street. It needs to be moved about 10 feet. I would like to think that it's as simple as getting a compass heading with my GPS and making sure that the angle of the dish and the mounting pole is exactly matched to the original location. That, combined with the signal strength on the setup screen should be enough to allow us to move the dish and tweek it to the best possible reception? Am I oversimplifying the task? I did a search on the entire forum and was overwhelmed by the number of posts that contained "move" and "dish", far too many to find the answer to my question.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Jeff


If he can't get a signal anywhere else without a significant cost he can leave the dish where it is.

Google OTARD.


----------

